# Indian Lake Ice



## Hardtop (Nov 24, 2004)

Whats the word on Indian Lake.........antone out yet........?


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm anxiously waiting myself. Hoping to get over there Sat and Sun. I'm going to call Mikes Bait shop on Friday for an ice update and I'll post here.


----------



## Hardtop (Nov 24, 2004)

Thanks CHOP.......I know the locals are kind of tight lipped


----------



## crappiemaster1973 (Nov 15, 2005)

1-1 1/2 and very unstable around long Island. blackhawk was not frozen on friday. Maybe next week if temps stay down. Hope this helps


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

was by there last night heard couple guys at baitshop were out on long island Sunday but snow turned good ice to mush and was now unstable. SAID by end of week it should be good. Moundwood was iced over to second dock onramp was open towards bridge and up river. Blackhawk and oldfield iced over as well as most of lake on lakeside area. I would say with tempatures they are calling for you should be having a party out there friday or weekend. Have fun be safe!! Oh yea does Mikes Bait carry Maggots i need some for weekend adventure on the river up north!!


----------



## Hardtop (Nov 24, 2004)

Thanks for the great posts,,,,,fingers crossed for the weekend.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

I heard guys were on the ice at Long Island. This weekend should be good ice with the cold spell.


----------



## Nighthunter49 (Jan 24, 2007)

I'm new to this board and just signed up.Hope to visit with you often.I live about 30 minutes from the lake and went down this morning to check on ice and to get some waxworms and mousies at Bass Pro shop.I stopped at Blackhawk where 3 guys were fishing off the boat docks.1-1/2" of ice.I went on down to Long Island and about 10-12 guys were on the ice fishing at the first curve on the right next to the woods.I'm going in the morning.I need an xtra day for my 265 lbs.


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

Hey,Nighthunter I'm off Friday I'm thinking about going to Indian lake if you don't mind keep me informed on ice conditions.


----------



## Hardtop (Nov 24, 2004)

We have been on our farm pond here north of Findlay all week, the fish are hungry, we are ready to go .........keep posing about conditions at Indian.......Thanks


----------



## Nighthunter49 (Jan 24, 2007)

Just got back from the lake.Nobody on at Long Island so I went on over to Blackhawk.3 guys fishing in the open bay 2 guys in the channel and one guy fishing off the dock.Ice is 2" and the fella at the dock told me he wasn't going on out until Saturday because a guy had fell through yesterday.After tonights cold I will be going on the ice tomorrow.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Can you get maggots at Mikes?


----------



## sowbelly101 (Apr 5, 2004)

I know he usually has them, here is his number if you want to call and find out. 937-843-2261 is the number to his shop, which i would think he is there today. Might check him out tomorrow if everything falls inline with W  rk.


Sow


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Just talked to Mike and he will be there tomorrow and all weekend. He said they were getting on the ice at Long Island and Black hawk but someone did go thru the ice at Black hawk. I think I'll wait until this weekend to check it out.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

Gene at Genes marine told me 2 inches at blackhawk, 3 people have fallen through there. 2.5 at Long Island. Im hoping that 10 degrees tonight will give us another half inch. Im slightly more bold now that I have ice picks, Stupid I know.

im going tomorrow mid morning. Be there around 8:30. Gonna try long island area.
Im gonna be alone and Im a little on the big side (270lbs of pure muscle  ), so Im not going out where there arent any other people. If anyone is looking for someone to fish near for saftey reasons, shoot me a PM. Im going to start after panfish but I will go after saugeye too if the ice is thick enough in certain areas.


----------



## Tommybouy (Jun 5, 2005)

2.5 inch ice huh? Ive only ice fished a few outings and really enjoyed ice fishing. I understand the opportunity to fish first ice. I also understand the weight an inch of ice can support although, It would seem that 2.5 inches would be risky if a stress crack occurs or other events in addition to bearing weight. Is 2.5 inches technically safe ice? Thanks in advance


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

I learned along time ago anything less than 6in.is not safe for someone icen a lone.I can tell that I'm getting to anxious when I'm thinking about going on the ice before a good week of cold weather.


----------



## sowbelly101 (Apr 5, 2004)

anyone know what the parking situation is for long island this year. remember last year they had the signs up for no parking but no one really paid attention to it.

may head up there tomorrow afternoon as well.

Sowbelly


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

2.5 is crazy, it only takes one bad spot and you're through the ice.
Are you ready and prepared for when you go through?
Be sure your life insurance is paid for your family as they will need to pay off the rescue team that drags your frozen body out of the lake.
Really, a couple days and 4" of ice is worth the wait.

There are plenty of spillways that can be fished before the ice is safe!


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

I dont mean to give anyone the wrong idea. I will not go on to 2.5 inches of ice! I will only consider 3 inches if its a short walk over shallow water and people are around that look competent enough to pull me out. Im basically going to indian tomorrow to check things out, get some bait for when Im going for sure on monday, and maybe fish off a dock for a while. Actual ice fishing would just be a nice bonus.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

I'll be hitting Indian on Sunday, probably start at Long Island, anyone else going to be there?


----------



## Gobi Muncher (May 27, 2004)

Sowbelly,
Don't know if anyone is parking along Long Island or not, but when I was up there a few weeks ago driving around I noticed that the "no trespassing" signs were posted about 12 feet up on the trees. I imagine he did this to keep everyone from destroying his signs like last year. So it looks as though there won't be any parking.


----------



## boaterfisherdude (Feb 16, 2005)

2.5 in is thin but on the ondr site they recomend at least 2in of GOOD ice, so if its Good it could be safe. ill prolly be up their sat at blackhawk but if i ice fish ill be draggin a jon boat out and sit in it just to be safe! If you do venture out on the ice be sure to wear a life jacket, could save ur life lol


----------



## harrison08 (Oct 4, 2004)

How is the ice at Dunn's? Thanks.


----------



## Boom Boom (May 31, 2005)

Is IL a spring fed lake?


----------



## sowbelly101 (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks,

Didnt make it over to Long Island today, however did fish at Blackhawk. Do not walk out onto the ice at the ramp or from the pavement where the docks are, the long pier lookin thing. Some duckhunters busted the ice up going out to the main lake the other day and the ice is not safe to cross. If your lookin at the ramp stay to the left and you will see the trail going out to where everyone is fishing. The ice is a little bouncy and you can see it moving when watching the water in previous drilled holes. The thickness was 3" when we left at 2pm today. I would watch it closely if your going to venture out on it tomorrow with the temps rising and the forecast calling for drizzle and a high of 38 tomorrow. Fishing was slow, we could get them on the screen but couldnt get them to take the jig. 

Sowbelly


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

probably wouldn't get to use the boat cause it would probably happen when you were walkin!


----------



## Nighthunter49 (Jan 24, 2007)

Grandson and I fished Long Island today.We had 3" of pretty good ice.A lot of small bluegill but come off the ice with 8 good ones.We were just in from the dredge but some of the guys were clear out toward the game reserve.There were probably 20 people fishing today.Didn't see anybody go in and grandson had fun.(That's all that mattered) Warm evening and temp. in the 40's tomorrow won't help any but cold weather coming again after tomorrow.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

Hey nighthunter you walked right by me. I was the black shappel shanty closest to the road. Im guessing it was you because In only saw one youngster on the ice today.


----------



## Nighthunter49 (Jan 24, 2007)

Yep that probably be me and grandson.I saw you come outta shanty about 2:00 or so.(slow time of day) How'd ya do?I checked my pond today and lots of water on top.Thought I would wait till this next cold spell and hit it every day next week.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

nighthunter I hit alot of dinks. im gonna try it again on monday probably then be back again by at least saturday. Hopefully by then we can hit some better spots. send me a PM if you ever need a report. Im always looking for people to team up with so that there is less searching and more catching.


----------



## boaterfisherdude (Feb 16, 2005)

i fished blackhawk sat and today. didnt fish much sat b/c of the ice was soggy and only about 2 3/4in. we fished just off our cabin which is just left of the nature channel (opening of lucy's pond). i tried to walk to the 10 ft hole in front of the nature channel and just befor the drop off the ice started cracking and craving in so i ran to shore and stayed away. also my dad walked from our cabin across the ice to the woods and 3/4ths the way their the ice started crakin and he ran back and every step of the way the ice was crakin. very scary. be carful if you venture out and sowbelly is right about the boat ramp. after my and my dads close encounter i think were gona wait for 4-5in before trying again.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Boatfisherdude, we fished Blackhawk this morning (Sunday) and I noticed a couple of guys that were on the corner by the houses walking around with an auger, was that you? We didn't do good at all. 1 very small gill. We fished there until about 11 the went to Long Island. Lot of people but no one catching anything worth while at Long Island. Nearly everyone was fishing on the right hand side, a few tried to go out farther but they said the ice was iffy. A couple of guys were fishing on the left but only catching small gills. The wind was really whipping out there today. With this cold front this week all the regular places should be good ice. At the reserve there was a strip of open water about 200 yards long and 10 yards wide, right at the intersection of the main channel and the channel that goes back to the reserve. If you hit there this week be careful.


----------



## CRAPEYE (Mar 6, 2006)

Planning On Goin To The Lake Tomorrow Or Wed. Anyone Been Out Today To Check Ice ?


----------



## boaterfisherdude (Feb 16, 2005)

yes CHOPIQ that was me and my dad. I set up two tip ups (no fish but did lose our bait a couple of times) but never jigged or anything becuase our aguager was messed up and we couldnt drill very many holes. my dad jigged a little bit sitting on our boat lift but didnt catch anything. mayb next time the ice will be thicker and the fish will be biting! next time you see us over their stop by and say hi


----------



## Nighthunter49 (Jan 24, 2007)

A friend of mine called and said fishing wasn't good Sunday evening at Long Island and the ice was dangerous in some places.I layed off today but will be going tomorrow.I'll probably stay till dark since some of my best catches usually come about an hour before sunset.I'll let you all know more tomorrow evening.


----------



## CRAPEYE (Mar 6, 2006)

anyone know when gene`s opens in the morning. having some problems finding bait around marion.


----------



## Nighthunter49 (Jan 24, 2007)

I don't know Crapeye but Mike's is usually open by the time I get around.I stock up with the pint size waxworms and keep several containers of spikes.I keep them in my fridg. at home.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

genes was opening at 8 last week. the waxworms I got from him were all turing black.
not cool! Ive always gone to gene though, because hes never led me astray as far as fishing reports.


----------



## 1977 walleye guy (Mar 11, 2006)

CRAPEYE said:


> anyone know when gene`s opens in the morning. having some problems finding bait around marion.


Did you check with Norton's Sporting Goods?? Since I can't get minnows in my neck of the woods, this time of yr, I'll run down there and get them. Didn't use to have a bad price on waxies either.


Jason


----------



## CRAPEYE (Mar 6, 2006)

thanks for the info guys, I tried nortons tonite closed at six.where is Mike`s place located on the lake. I wanted to get started as early as I could in the morning, I seem to have better luck on the ice right after sunup and right before sundown. I would really like to get into some of those nice gills and crappies that I know are at indian.


----------



## Nighthunter49 (Jan 24, 2007)

CRAPEYE, IF you are coming in on 117 go to 235.It's a couple miles out of Roundhead.You can only go right.Continue approx. 5 miles and Mikes will be on the left after passing a supermarket.There's another place straight across from Mike's I can't remember the name but it's a bait store also.I may run into you tomorrow.Good luck.I have a Polar Escape shanty.I'll be the big guy with the real long beard.


----------



## CRAPEYE (Mar 6, 2006)

Thank you Nighthunter49, I`ve decided to wait to see if my boy`s school gets cancelled maybe try my favorite pond for big gills and crappie.I`m only working weekends now, going to be at indian Thursday with a buddy. Looks as if the weather is going to hold for a little while. Be looking for the long beard.


----------



## biteme (Mar 17, 2006)

anyone do any good today?? how thick is the ice??

thanks in advance


----------



## Nighthunter49 (Jan 24, 2007)

Fished Long Island today.Couldn't catch any keeper fish.Had a young boy call and say school was cancelled so he got to go with me.Take a kid fishing anytime you can.It may keep them out of trouble tomorrow.He even enjoyed catching dinks and eating bologna sandwiches and drinking redpop.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Night, which side did you fish? Is the Northfork channel froze over? We are headed over Saturday and just trying to find out where to start.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

hey chopiq the Northfork side was only 1.5 -2 still on monday. but I would imagine it would be around 3.5 by sat. Maybe more if the snow dosent insulate it too much.


----------



## CRAPEYE (Mar 6, 2006)

I got over to the lake today,found mike's ok really nice guy.Good bait,good store.By the way he opens at 7am. if anyone is interested.Stopped at long island,fished for a little while,nothin but dinks.Anyone been over to Garbage island,can't wait to get over there.I seem to catch alot better quality gills and crappies over there and sometimes a big perch or s-eye


----------



## crappies4ever (May 21, 2005)

where is garbage island i don't recall ever hearing of it?


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

With the wind howling all week long, despite the low temperatures, I would be pretty weery of Garbage Island or any open water ice for that matter. Open water ice can be 4-5" in one spot and 1-2" thick within a few steps.


----------



## CRAPEYE (Mar 6, 2006)

Crappies4ever,It's basically right across the street from the dream bridge hole.Just go past moundwood to where you see open water on the right hand side of the road.Kind of hard to find acccess,but worth it when the ice is good.


----------



## BLADEMAN (Jun 3, 2004)

I was told this evening that a few where out at the mouth of moundwood. Dont know how true that is,was going to drag the old flat bottom john up with me just in case. ANY ADVICE WOULD BE A GREAT HELP! thanks Matt.


----------



## fishalotdad (Feb 1, 2007)

BLADEMAN said:


> I was told this evening that a few where out at the mouth of moundwood. Dont know how true that is,was going to drag the old flat bottom john up with me just in case. ANY ADVICE WOULD BE A GREAT HELP! thanks Matt.


just joined today . not sure how to use your page yet but trying! live hour south and trying to meet ice fisherman up north yo know the latest. fish st. marrys a bit have place up there but icefishing well fishing in general bad.fished longisland last sunday only 4 fish.


----------



## crappies4ever (May 21, 2005)

thanx crapeye i might head up there saturday


----------



## fishalotdad (Feb 1, 2007)

hope ice is coming on strong took friend to gander got good deal on shantie they had 4 last knight got last one 10 am this morning. took him 10 years to get one but he will enjoy this weekend high 14 coldddddddd!!!!!!! dont know any of u hope to hear or see some of u up there. im hard to miss :F


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

anyone hear fish indian for bass during open water ? i would like ny tips on what to use there thanks


----------



## Nighthunter49 (Jan 24, 2007)

I fished Long Island today and brought a nice mess of fish home.A lot of little ones were biting too.Just kept the big ones.There were probably about 12 of us there.Spikes was the bait of the day with not much on waxworms.My hottest bait was a very small black jig with a tiny feathered skirt.Ice is about 4" but still dangerous in places.We were talking about how strange it has been this year.There was 2 wildlife officers out on the ice today but didn't check anybody that I seen.Hope to get down again tomorrow.Saugeye were being caught Wednesday evening at end of Moundwood channel.Lucy's is still dangerous getting to because the ice isn't freezing real well around the cattails.Hope this info helps you all a little.


----------



## fishalotdad (Feb 1, 2007)

sounds like gill and crapie picking up.thanks for info maybe will see you up there sat sun. were in grey shapele and black frabil treker.wish i could call in sick and go now ...  :G


----------



## Nighthunter49 (Jan 24, 2007)

Fishing not good today at Long Island.Throw back perch and gill all I caught.I talked to a guy who fished Northfork side and had a few keepers.Visited with Mike at bait shop for about an hour.We killed a couple nice bucks and filled our coolers with fish while chewin the fat.They're calling for 40m.p.h. wind tomorrow so I'll probably fish north-shore channel.Mike said he would try to be open by 6:30-7:00 in the morning.


----------



## slaphapie (Jan 31, 2007)

Fished Indian Lake saturday february 3rd and lets just say the wind was a force to be reckoned with!! Started out at Long Island and stayed there the whole day due to the wind. Drilled one hole, got into warm shantie and caught 11 keeper bluegills and 5 keeper crappies. Ice is a good 6" in that area and with the forcast it will get better!!
Bluegills were all caught on the bottom with a small chart glow ice jig and waxworm and the crappies took the same jig but up higher around 3 feet.
Drove over to Moundwood channel on the way out and there was one shantie out and the wind over there was just as fierce!!

Good luck and be careful!!


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

fishing long island on saturday did anyone see me fall? About 12 or 1 on the southside of long when the wind was at its fiercest I made the stupid mistake of trying to move spots in the big shappell 2 man. I kept one foot in the shanty and one on the ice when I drilled my single hole. I moved the shanty over the hole and stepped in. Thats about the last thing I remember, a extra strong gust sent me 280lbs and my 60lbs of gear flipping and sliding about 30 ft. Vexilars and rods laying in a trail behind me. In the process I injured my shoulder pretty bad Im still taiking pain killers, and I cant use that arm for much. I heard my shoulder crunch when I fell, "or was that the ice." It took all my strenght not to loose my gear to the wind as I slowly put everything away and folded up my shanty with one arm. thankfully CHOPIQ was nearby and he helped me with my gear and got me back to my car. Thanks a ton!

Lets just say Ice fishing is a blast. But Ill never ever dare to try to fish in 40mph wind again. Lesson learned the hard way. 

All that being said I hope to be back on the ice by tuesday.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

This is no sport for the meek. Man you guys are crazy!


----------



## Trucked (Apr 6, 2004)

Pigsticker said:


> This is no sport for the meek. Man you guys are crazy!


I am not much for ice fishing either. Maybe when I was a younger man I went a few times but I was never really, "into it" so to speak.

Just can't see myself loving it out there all dressed up with several layers of clothes on and not being able to move around too much. Feeling like the Pillsbury Dough Boy or the Michelin Man. Noooo, I think I'll wait till spring, (March) and get the boat ready first. 

I'll leave the ice fishing to you tough guys. I am just a whoooos.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Well just had to see for myself yesterday. Started at moundwood channel, no other shanties, wind was terrible. My buddy went to move the shanty and away he went, dumped the minnow bucket his hat blew all the way to the boat ramp. Tried Lucys only dinks, went to blackhawk about 40 vehicles caught some gills and 1 lone perch. Ice at moundwood channel was 8-9 inches, 4.5 at lucys and about 4.5 -5 at blackhawk. Nobody fishing at dream bridge or cranberry one lone soul in a shanty around garbage island. Only saw 2 shanties on the north side of kiser on the way up and 1 on the way home.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

As Bigjoshy stated, windy as heck Saturday. I made the same mistake as Bigjoshy, I decided to move my shanty after the wind had picked up. After 50 yards after starting to move the wind caught my shanty and tipped it over, there went minnow bucket, tackle boxes, Vex and of course like a rookie I had my auger uncapped in my shanty and now have a nice little hole in the side. Luckily I was carrying my lantern. I caught up with joshy and saw him sitting in his shanty while it was on its side trying to get his gear together which was strewn all over the ice. Not a good day but at least the fish were biting after Bigjoshy gave me a few good tips. Hopefully the wind will die down enough to get back on the ice Saturday.


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

Hey BigJoshy and Chopiq, didn't realize that was you guys ( i've never met you before ) that I stopped and talked to at Long Island onlong the side the road. I was the young guy in the silver extended cab Chevy Z-71. You were just loading up your trucks, Bigjoshy told me that he just took a tumble in the shanty. Hope that shoulder gets better, will be awfull hard to chew through the ice with a bum arm. 

zpyles_00


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

Good things come to those who fish in -20 degree 40mph winds LOL

This past weekend was definetly the most brutal weather i've ever ice fished in but in the end it paid off. 

Saturday morning was pretty rough, fish weren't biting well and the ones that were, were small. So I decided to brave the elimants and go on the hunt. I tore the shanty down and went searching. Found a small area where the gills were hiding, sat down on my bucket and prepared myself for the next couple hours. The harder the wind blew and the harder it snowed, the better the fish bit. I ended up with 33 huge bluegills for the day on top of the 15 that my father had caught earlier that morning. 

Sunday morning was even worst. I started in the exact same spot that I had done well at the previous evening. I sat the shanty up and made camp expecting the fish to still be there. WRONG. 5 dinks in 5 hours. I would have moved but I was in the shanty by myself and had to add extra anchors to keep it down as it was, I knew if I attempted a move, I was going to be taking a wind driven ride with my shanty. I was just gettin ready to pack it up and call it a day when my brother-in-law called and said he was coming out. When he got there, that was my chance to move locations. Found some deeper water and was on fish as soon as we drilled holes. Finished off the day with 27 huge bluegill and 3 perch. Could have kept 50 gills, but I didn't want to miss the superbowl so we were being pretty picky. 

Spikes were the ticket, couldn't beg a bite on waxworms. Red, Chart, & Glow Green were the hot colors. And small too, 1/100oz jigs with 1 spike. Also had to use super slim balsa bobbers and they fish wouldn't even pull them all the way down. 

Till next weekend............

zpyles_00

ps Warm-up early next week. Mon 30, Tue 36, Wed 39


----------



## fishalotdad (Feb 1, 2007)

zpyles oo sounds like u did well we did good sat .no huge fish just avg. keepers,ive been ice fishing 15 years indian about 5 on and off thru ice. still never been able to realy get on big fish still love going just wish i could fig out how to fine tune the skills. one of the reasons i like ice fishing everyone seems to give alittle info and a good story,oh well if u got any tips just pm me or maybe ill see u up there sometime. good luck


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

Hey zpyles nice to meet you. My arm is healing so Im thinking about giving it a shot on tuesday morning. Its going to be the coldest day of the year probably so Im probably not going to move much, I I hope I hit the right spot. Ill let you know how much more Ice we have gotten in the last few days.


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

Enjoying reading the reports, only fished IL once a couple years ago. Pretty tough getting out on a long drive with a 3 week old at home. So far, the NWS is still showing cold on Monday. Climate Prediction Center forecasts this will continue for the next 6-14 days. Hopefully that is the case so I can slip up there! In the meantime, keep up the reports and stay safe!

BigJoshy, sounds like you should suit up with some hockey gear!

http://www.erh.noaa.gov/forecast/Ma...pe=3&site=iln&CiTemplate=1&map.x=174&map.y=46

http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/predictions/610day/fxus06.html


----------

